# How do you remove plaster cove molding?



## mattedfred (Oct 24, 2008)

our single story, detached home was built in 1956. the walls and cove molding are plaster. we would like to remove the cove molding, repair the walls as required and install a smaller MDF crown molding. my BIL used an angle grinder but said that it made a huge mess dust wise and to the walls. is there a better way?


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't really answer your question, but you should know that some plaster contains asbestos. You might want to have a sample of it checked before you do any more grinding.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

mattedfred said:


> our single story, detached home was built in 1956. the walls and cove molding are plaster. we would like to remove the cove molding, repair the walls as required and install a smaller MDF crown molding. my BIL used an angle grinder but said that it made a huge mess dust wise and to the walls. is there a better way?


You really need to use a good shop vacuum and respiratory protection when you do this. Tape up the room in question as tight as possible.
Ron


----------



## mattedfred (Oct 24, 2008)

regardless of the concerns over asbestos and dust, how do you remove it? i.e. recip saw, angle grinder, sledge hammer, chisel etc


----------

